#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  EN ISO 6507 : Metallic materials  Vickers hardness test

## BornToSin

Part 1: Test method (ISO 6507-1:2005;
EN ISO 6507-1:2005)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Part 2: Verification and calibration of testing
machines (ISO 6507-2:2005; EN ISO 6507-2:2005)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 3: Calibration of reference blocks
(ISO 6507-3:2005; EN ISO 6507-3:2005)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 4: Tables and hardness values
(ISO 6507-4:2005; EN ISO 6507-4:2005)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: EN ISO 6507 : Metallic materials  Vickers hardness test

----------


## shfsart

Thanks very much sir,

----------


## baymore

all files deleted.Please can you upload again

----------


## marianna

all files deleted.Please can you upload again

----------


## tassoss

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baymore

Thank you very much

----------


## marianna

Thank you very much

----------


## suzerain

tqvm sir

----------


## alexdeng2004

thank u!

----------


## vfq3481

THX tassoss!!

----------


## mirko.nola

Can anyone reupload this files, please?

----------


## tassoss

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## st0bel

The link for EN ISO 6507-2:2005 does not working.

See More: EN ISO 6507 : Metallic materials  Vickers hardness test

----------


## cuongibst

Thanks guys

----------


## arlen.nurlan

thank you

----------


## jq15

Hi!

Does anyone has the 2018 version?

----------


## hoangviet2006

thanks

----------


## hakkik

> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone has the 2018 version?



Anyone has ISO 6507-2: 2018 edition

----------


## ELDAR NDT

:Glee: 



> Anyone has ISO 6507-2: 2018 edition

----------


## hakkik

thanks Eldar NDT

----------


## racp12

Mr. ELDAR NDT,
Thanks a lot

----------

